# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Forging with a press

## Marc

If you want to make damascus steel you have to swing the hammer a lot.
You can use a power hammer, very noisy and very expensive. 
This is an alternative for blacksmith with neighbours.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-NL...ature=youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdAXwn0qsH8
16 ton forging press. A bit slow at 1.6" per second but good for small stuff.

----------

